# my introduction



## Minnd (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys, first of all i just wanna say that i'm not english therefore i dont think everything im gonna write will make sense. I hope you still understand.

My name is Tommy and I got depersonalization disorder first when i was 14 after trying drugs for the first time in my life. I tried weed and ecstacy at the same time and got a panic attack. The day after i didnt even have dp symptoms yet, everything was normal. Maybe 2-3 days after i was at school and some friends started smoking pot next to me and just the smell of it started another panic attack for me and after this I have had chronic depersonalization to this date. At first i told myself that i would wake up normal the day after just like after doing my panic attack on drugs but i just kept waking up with the same odd feeling.

Since then, i have not been doing great at school ( i used to be pretty good ) and my parents are wondering why this lack of motivation, why am i always doing nothing. I have never talked to them about DP but i tried saying like i was feeling weird and tried to explain a little bit my symptoms and their reaction was exactly what i thought it would be. They blamed it on me not sleeping enough and being a little too much on the computer and not focusing on school enough.

Now im in college, and im not doing that good... I fear ill dropout and do nothing good because DP affects my whole life...
I dont remember what loving really means like that emotion of falling in love .. to be honest i dont think i even have emotions left!

The reason i joined this forum is i REALLY hope to be normal again..
This post gave me some type of hope : http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20892-the-holy-grail-of-curing-dpdr/
and id really like to get rid of this illness as soon as possible.

do you guys think i should tell my parents exactly whats going on and show them truly what it is ?

im not sure how this forum works but please message me if you have something helpful or just wanna share stories or whatsoever 

i am lost but i know ill make it some day.

thanks for reading !


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey, I think you should definitely tell your parents as they will be able to provide you with valuable support.

The caveat: It's a difficult thing to bring up to somebody who (assuming your parents are like most parents and have little to no knowledge of mental disorders) may misinterpret the information. The symptoms of depersonalization can appear VERY scary for somebody who does not understand. Even when I read the symptoms I think that anybody who has this disorder must be a total nutball! As somebody who has DP/DR myself, I know that that is not the case. So explain it thoroughly to your parents before they get a chance to "google" it later.

Good luck with your recovery, let it be sooner than later.

- Kevin


----------



## Minnd (Nov 20, 2013)

KevinSmith14 said:


> Hey, I think you should definitely tell your parents as they will be able to provide you with valuable support.
> 
> The caveat: It's a difficult thing to bring up to somebody who (assuming your parents are like most parents and have little to no knowledge of mental disorders) may misinterpret the information. The symptoms of depersonalization can appear VERY scary for somebody who does not understand. Even when I read the symptoms I think that anybody who has this disorder must be a total nutball! As somebody who has DP/DR myself, I know that that is not the case. So explain it thoroughly to your parents before they get a chance to "google" it later.
> 
> ...


thanks kevin , and yeah i'll try to talk to them about it this weekend, ill keep you updated on their reaction!


----------



## Minnd (Nov 20, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Hey, Tommy - welcome to the forums.
> 
> I think that your parents should understand what exactly dissociation is because it's always great to have support. This site is a great form of support as well, so whatever questions you have regarding symptoms that you're currently suffering from, feel free to post them and you can get some insight as to why you have them. Currently, it seems that most people who have drug-induced Depersonalization have had problems in the past with anxiety, depression or something related to trauma and the drugs triggered it. At least from what I've noticed.
> 
> You will be normal again, it's just a matter of trying to find out what's really behind the dissociation.


Thank you, and i dont think i have had any anxiety or depression before this experience...?


----------

